# 24" Gaming-TFT - Samsung oder Iiyama?



## ChristianH83 (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming TFT bin, wollte ich mir mal fachlichen Rat im PCGH Forum holen!

Ich schwanke zwischen diesen beiden TFTs:

SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24A350H bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

IIYAMA ProLite E2473HDS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hauptsächlich werden schnelle EGO-Shooter gespielt sodass viel Wert auf einen schnellen Bewegtbildaufbau sowie guter Bildqualität gelegt wird.
Alternativvorschlägen in der Region von etwa 200€ bin ich sehr dankbar!

LED-Backlight wäre optimal, nicht zwingend erforderlich.


Besten Dank vorab!

Grüße Christian


----------



## 23tom23 (24. November 2011)

Den IIyama, der ist billiger und hat keine Nachteile


----------



## facehugger (24. November 2011)

Diesen kannst du dir auch anschauen:


60.96cm (24") ASUS VE248H 1920x1080 HDMI/DVI/VGA
hat ein Kollege von mir und der ist begeistert


Gruß


----------



## ChristianH83 (24. November 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Wieso hat der oben genannte Samsung Nachteile?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (24. November 2011)

Würde mich auch intressieren. Preislich nehem sie sich ja nicht viel


----------



## Olly07 (24. November 2011)

Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS im Test bei GameStar.de

Liest sich ganz ok, aber sollte man vielleicht wissen, was nicht so ganz passt.


----------



## Stevii (24. November 2011)

Ich hab mir den auch geholt und kann nur sagen: Top!
Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## peppnick (24. November 2011)

die frage hatte ich auch und hatte auch den iiyami und den oben genannten Asus im blick hab mich dann doch für Samsung entschieden 
SyncMaster

der grund? das war der einzige Monitor wo ich Live anschauen konnte und hat mich sofort beeindruckt, hab ihn seit ca. 1 Woche und bis jetzt ist alles fine


----------



## jeamal (24. November 2011)

Ich werf mal den mit in die Runde:
*Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

  IPS Panel


----------



## iP Man (25. November 2011)

und das macht wirklich nichts aus ob 8ms oder 2ms für profi hardcore gamer 1337 aka highskiller?
z.b. CSS wo reaktion gefragt wird oder cod dauerfeuer abenteuer 

wo sind die experten


----------



## ChristianH83 (25. November 2011)

IPS Panel ist natürlich auch sehr interessant. Über den Dell habe ich natürlich auch schon viel positives gelesen, jedoch wäre dort die Erfahrung eines EGO-Shooter Users gefragt wie es mit dem Bewegtbildaufbau ausschaut.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

> und das macht wirklich nichts aus ob 8ms oder 2ms für profi hardcore gamer 1337 aka highskiller?
> z.b. CSS wo reaktion gefragt wird oder cod dauerfeuer abenteuer
> 
> wo sind die experten


 
Für Hardcore-Spieler empfehle ich einen Monitor mit 120Hz. Dort wirkt das Bild flüssiger und die Schlieren werden effektiv reduziert. 

120Hz:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


"Normal"-Gamer-Monitore:

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> IPS Panel ist natürlich auch sehr interessant. Über den Dell habe ich natürlich auch schon viel positives gelesen, jedoch wäre dort die Erfahrung eines EGO-Shooter Users gefragt wie es mit dem Bewegtbildaufbau ausschaut.


Getestet mit Unreal Tournament 3. Das Bild war sehr gut!


----------



## ChristianH83 (25. November 2011)

Es spricht momentan sehr viel für den Dell Monitor. Außer es kommt nun jemand der sagt "ABSOLUT SPIELEUNTAUGLICH" 
Ich denke, damit ist auch eine gute Investition in Richtung Zukunft getätigt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

ChristianH83 schrieb:


> Es spricht momentan sehr viel für den Dell Monitor. Außer es kommt nun jemand der sagt "ABSOLUT SPIELEUNTAUGLICH"
> Ich denke, damit ist auch eine gute Investition in Richtung Zukunft getätigt.



Der Dell ist halt kein Hardcore-Gaming-Monitor. Dem muss man sich bewusst sein! Dafür ist er ein sehr guter Allrounder und kommt eigentlich mit allen Aufgaben klar.


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was der "Display Port" ist? Braucht man das? Ich versuche eigentlich immer auf den HDMI-Eingang zu setzen, sowohl bei der GraKa als auch beim Moni.


----------



## ChristianH83 (25. November 2011)

Die Hardcore-Gaming Zeit ist vorbei. Dafür schwirrt nun ein kleiner Mann ist unserem trauten Heim herum . 
Dennoch sollte beim "Casual-Gaming" keine Schlierenbildung zu sehen sein á la CS, BF3, FIFA 12.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was der "Display Port" ist? Braucht man das? Ich versuche eigentlich immer auf den HDMI-Eingang zu setzen, sowohl bei der GraKa als auch beim Moni.



DisplayPort ist ein Verbindungsstandard der VESA (Video Electronics Standards Association) zur Bild- und Tonübertragung. Die VESA legt die Normen für elektronische Geräte fest. 
Ziel von DisplayPort ist es, die Beschleunigung der digitalen Schnittstellen zur Verbesserung der Bildqualität zu schaffen. Dies wird durch eine höhere Bandbreite und einer geringeren Latenz erreicht. Wenn das Kabel kurz ist, können bis zu 2,7 Gbit/s transportiert werden.  Bei langen Kabeln (bis 15 m) schaltet er bis auf 1,62 Gbit/s zurück. Zusätzlich zu den Datenkanälen existiert noch eine Art Hilfskanal (Auxiliary), der bis zu 480 Mbit/s in Zukunft übertragen soll. Der Hilfskanal dient zur Audioübertragung und der Monitorkenndaten.
Genau wie bei HDMI und DVI-D überträgt DisplayPort die Daten in digitaler Form. DisplayPort ist vorallem sinnvoll, wenn man mehrere Monitore (AMD Eyefinity) an einer Karte betreiben will. Für sowas gibt es dann auch spezielle Karten. Diese sind mit mehr VRAM als die anderen ausgestattet. XFX Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition AMD-Design, 2GB GDDR5, 6x mini DisplayPort (HD-587A-CNF9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Die Hardcore-Gaming Zeit ist vorbei. Dafür schwirrt nun ein kleiner Mann ist unserem trauten Heim herum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafür ist der Monitor bestens geeignet.


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Aha, vielen Dank. Hat das jede Graka an Bord, ich möchte eine NVidia 570 oder 580 anschaffen, und ist die Verbindung der HDMI-Buchse vorzuziehen? Mehrere Monis werde ich nicht einsetzen. Ich spiele die üblichen Egoshooter, und werds wohl auch mal mt 3D versuchen, wenn es schon dabei ist. Da muß aber der Monitor glaube ich besonders hell sein. Bei meinem JVC-Beamer kann man das 3D vergessen, das empfinde ich als extrem dunkel und sehr anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Aha, vielen Dank. Hat das jede Graka an Bord, ich möchte eine NVidia 570 oder 580 anschaffen, und ist die Verbindung der HDMI-Buchse vorzuziehen? Mehrere Monis werde ich nicht einsetzen. Ich spiele die üblichen Egoshooter, und werds wohl auch mal mt 3D versuchen, wenn es schon dabei ist. Da muß aber der Monitor glaube ich besonders hell sein. Bei meinem JVC-Beamer kann man das 3D vergessen, das empfinde ich als extrem dunkel und sehr anstrengend für die Augen.



So gut wie jede Karte hat das eigentlich. HDMI, DisplayPort und DVI sind bildtechnisch gleich. Bei DisplayPort und HDMI wird halt noch der Ton mit übertragen. 
Wenn du auf 3D setzt, dann hol Nvidia 3D Vision 2. Dort ist das Bild heller.  nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei der Karte würde ich auf eine von diesen hier setzen:

GTX570:
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V257-014R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570SO-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

GTX580:
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI N580GTX Lightning, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V256-004R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Oh super! Hab ich gleich noch die PC-Beratung mit dabei. Das wäre mein nächstes Thema gewesen, das ist ja unergründlich so viele Möglichkeiten gibts da. Ich habe sämtliche PCGH-Ausgaben von diesem Jahr nachgekauft, und blättere seit Wochen vor und zurück. Ich würde da eben nach den Berichten bestellen, finde aber leider nur Shops wie hardwareversand oder Alternate, die eine PC-Konfiguration ermöglichen.

Leider gehts da recht anonym zu, mit kostenpflichtiger hotline. Und die Günstigsten sind die wohl auch nicht. Aber ich finde keine Alternativen.

Der neue Samsung Monitor soll eine 3D-Brille von NVida dabei haben, vielleicht ist das dieselbe. Dann wäre der Moni mit 230,-€ ein Schnäppchen.

PS: Lohnt es sich eigentlich, mit dem Kauf des PCs noch bis nach Weihnachten/Anfang Januar zu warten? Vielleicht geben die Preise da auch etwas nach? Denn die 580er Karten sind schon extrem teuer.


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2011)

Bei einer eventuellen GTX580 würde ich noch diese empfehlen wollen:


KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
die aktuell leiseste GTX580 Sonst reicht aber meist eine GTX570/6970 aus... gute Empfehlungen hast du ja schon bekommen. PS: logisch steigen die Preise für HW vor Weihnachten

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

> Der neue Samsung Monitor soll eine 3D-Brille von NVida dabei haben, vielleicht ist das dieselbe. Dann wäre der Moni mit 230,-€ ein Schnäppchen.


Hast du da einen Link dazu? 

Wenn du einen neuen PC brauchst, schau am besten mal hier rein. Die Jungs haben da quasi den Masterplan was sowas angeht. 
Einfach Kapital und Verwendungszweck nennen, und die legen los. 
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Ja hab ich, wird bei allen Inet-Anbietern mit der 3D-Brille beworben. Ich glaube ich versuche es damit, der Aufpreis ist zum Iiyama noch im Rahmen. Und das eine Zoll weniger fällt mir als Laie vielleicht gar nicht auf, steigt eben die Bildqualität ein wenig an. 

Ja die PCGH-Computer sind bestens bekannt. Ich kann die leider nie kaufen, weil ich mir einen PC-Tisch gebaut habe, der nur eine Gehäusehöhe von 47 cm ermöglicht. Daher wäre mir ein LianLi-NB5 am liebsten, hatte ich schonmal als Leergehäuse da. Edel gemacht, nicht teuer und schön klein. Trotzdem Platz für die 500er von NVidia.

Sonst könnte ich natürlich die Teile einfach "abschreiben" und bei hardwareversand eingeben. Die haben aber nie immer alle gewünschten Teile auf Lager, besonders die Karten sind immer sehr rar. Aber was meintest Du mit "Budget nennen und die legen los"? Gibts da auch einen Konfiguriershop,  oder nur die Fertig-PCs? Oder hab ich bei dem link was übersehen...

Selber bauen lass ichwohl besser sein oder, wenn ich da was falsch zusammenstecke wird das schnell teuer.

Edit: Sorry der link, here goes: Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D LED - Displays

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D "3D" inkl. 3D-Brille


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

> Sonst könnte ich natürlich die Teile einfach "abschreiben" und bei hardwareversand eingeben. Die haben aber nie immer alle gewünschten Teile auf Lager, besonders die Karten sind immer sehr rar. Aber was meintest Du mit "Budget nennen und die legen los"? Gibts da auch einen Konfiguriershop, oder nur die Fertig-PCs? Oder hab ich bei dem link was übersehen...


Damit meinte ich eigentlich das dir die Community hier einen PC zusammen stellt. Nicht die Leute von PCGH.  



> Selber bauen lass ichwohl besser sein oder, wenn ich da was falsch zusammenstecke wird das schnell teuer.


Es gibt auch Shops die selber zusammenbauen.


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Ach so ok. Dazu starte ich dann nochmal einen thread und stelle meine Wunschkomponenten vor. Dann können die Profis da nochmal drüberschauen.

Könntest Du vielleicht den einen oder anderen Shop nennen, der als seriös bekannt ist? Anbieter gibts ja viele, aber ausser hardwareversand und Alternate vielleicht noch andere die etwas günstiger sind. Reizen würde mich so ein Eigenbau schon sehr, zumal ich da sicher sein kann, das alles mit großer Sorgfalt und ohne Fingerabdrücke zusammengesteckt werden würde. Und sparen liesse sich auch was.

Nur hab ich echt Muffe, das ich den nachher nicht zum Laufen bekomme. Und dann finde mal den Fehler als Laie, und beweis dem Händler das z.B. das Netzteil einen Defekt hat etc. Oder gelten PC-Teile generell allesamt fehlerfrei, sodaß das nicht passieren könnte?


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

> Könntest Du vielleicht den einen oder anderen Shop nennen, der als seriös bekannt ist? Anbieter gibts ja viele, aber ausser hardwareversand und Alternate vielleicht noch andere die etwas günstiger sind. Reizen würde mich so ein Eigenbau schon sehr, zumal ich da sicher sein kann, das alles mit großer Sorgfalt und ohne Fingerabdrücke zusammengesteckt werden würde. Und sparen liesse sich auch was.
> 
> Nur hab ich echt Muffe, das ich den nachher nicht zum Laufen bekomme. Und dann finde mal den Fehler als Laie, und beweis dem Händler das z.B. das Netzteil einen Defekt hat etc. Oder gelten PC-Teile generell allesamt fehlerfrei, sodaß das nicht passieren könnte?


 
Ein defekt kann immer mal vorkommen. Kein Produkt ist zu 100% immer Fehlerfrei.

Hier die Shops:

- www.hoh.de
- www.mindfactory.de
- www.alternate.de
- www.hardwareversand.de
- www.vibuonline.de
- www.kmcomputer.de
- https://shop.vv-computer.de/
- www.caseking.de


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Vielen Dank, da gibts ja doch ordentlich Auswahl!

Sehe ich das richtig, das hardwareversand und Alternate die "Marktführer" sind, oder ist das nur Propaganda? Und welche der Genannten hat den besten Ruf bezüglich Qualität der Arbeit und Seriösität im Defektfall? Wer hat die besten Preise? 

Bei HOH hab ich mal eine Freispreche fürs Auto gekauft, das lief ganz gut. Hatte aber keinen Defekt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Preise kannst du mit www.geizhals.at vergleichen. Einfach oben Links auf die deutsche Flagge klicken, und dann das Produkt eingeben was du suchst.


----------



## Olly07 (25. November 2011)

Kurzes feedback:

HOH angerufen, prima kostenfreie Nummer, aber geht keiner ans Phon.

KM Computer war dagegen sehr erfreulich. Ich hatte gleich jemandem am Phon, kostenfreie Nummer dazu und man kann sogar diverse Shops aufsuchen. Ich als alter PC Spezialistkunde der ersten Stunde ( letzten PC im Jahre 2000 dort für noch 5000,- DM nach Bestenliste zusammenschrauben lassen ) begrüsse das natürlich. Eine Besprechung/Bestellung geht aber wohl auch am Phon.

Auf meine blauäugige Frage hin wann es denn günstiger sein, dort einen PC zu kaufen bekam ich gleich die vertrauenschaffende Antwort: Nicht vor Januar! Solche Kleinigkeiten erwarte ich von einem fairen Händler. Zudem hab ich den Grund gefunden, warum Festplatten so enorm teuer geworden sind: Thailand sei der einzige Hersteller von Leseköpfen.

Klingt für Euch Profis bestimmt alles albern, aber unsereiner kämpft eben mit jedem Meter, bis man mal halbwegs wieder auf dem Lauffenden ist. 
Danke noch für den Geizhals-link, vielleicht kann ich beim Zusammenstellen etwas verhandeln.


----------



## ChristianH83 (25. November 2011)

Ich habe mir nun den Dell U2312 bestellt. Ich hoffe ich werde damit glücklich  

Besten Dank für die Tips.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> Zudem hab ich den Grund gefunden, warum Festplatten so enorm teuer geworden sind: Thailand sei der einzige Hersteller von Leseköpfen.


Human ausgedrückt. Thailand steht unter Wasser. Und damit auch die Fabriken der Zulieferer. Von den großen Herstellern wie WD und Samsung braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden. Die haben die Wassermassen in ihren Fertigungshallen. >.<



> Auf meine blauäugige Frage hin wann es denn günstiger sein, dort einen PC zu kaufen bekam ich gleich die vertrauenschaffende Antwort: Nicht vor Januar!


Man rechnet damit das die Preise im Sommer 2012 sich wieder normalisiert haben.



> Danke noch für den Geizhals-link, vielleicht kann ich beim Zusammenstellen etwas verhandeln.


Sollte schon gehen. Gerade wenn du ein Komplettsystem kaufen willst.  



> Ich habe mir nun den Dell U2312 bestellt. Ich hoffe ich werde damit glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine gute Wahl!  Mit den Einstellungen muss man sich ein bisschen auseinandersetzen. Aber ansonsten ein Top Monitor!


----------



## Olly07 (28. November 2011)

Aua bis Sommer 2012 kann ich leider nicht mehr warten. Bin ich wohl zu spät oder eben auch zu früh dran.

In diesem Fall sollte ich vielleicht so eine SSD Platte kaufen. Die kostet mit 120 Gb kaum mehr als die aktuellen Festplatten. Ich brauche bis auf ein paar Spiele keinen Speicher, und schneller soll so eine SSD ja auch sein. Ich hatte meine 60 GB Festplatte in meinem Uralt-Rechner aus 2000 auch nie vollbekommen.

Ich hatte auf den neuen PCGH-Test gehofft, aber von Samsung wird nur so ein recht teurer 120HZ LCD gestestet. Sieht so aus, als blieben diese Monitore auch weiterhin Nischenprodukte. Dabei könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist die 3D-Fähigkeit doch die Zukunft im gaming oder? 

Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert, wie so ein normales 2D-Spiel mit der Konvertierung durch den Rechner ao aussieht? Und wieviel Candela sollte ein LCD mindestens mitbringen, damit das Bild nicht wie bei den Bluerayfilmen am Beamer total dunkel aussieht?


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> In diesem Fall sollte ich vielleicht so eine SSD Platte kaufen. Die kostet mit 120 Gb kaum mehr als die aktuellen Festplatten. Ich brauche bis auf ein paar Spiele keinen Speicher, und schneller soll so eine SSD ja auch sein. Ich hatte meine 60 GB Festplatte in meinem Uralt-Rechner aus 2000 auch nie vollbekommen.


Naja, heute brauchen die Spiele aber auch mehr Speicher als früher.  

Du kannst ja mal im Marktplatz hier schauen, obs da günstige HDDs gibt. 



> Dabei könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist die 3D-Fähigkeit doch die Zukunft im gaming oder?


Durchaus! Aber nur, wenn sie es schaffen das Bild weiterhin zu verbessern und die Framereduzierung zu beseitigen. 



> Und wieviel Candela sollte ein LCD mindestens mitbringen, damit das Bild nicht wie bei den Bluerayfilmen am Beamer total dunkel aussieht?


250 bis 300 sind da vollkommen ok. Bei 3D würde ich einen Bildschirm mit 350 empfehlen.


----------



## Olly07 (28. November 2011)

Oha, das schränkt die Wahl aber noch mehr ein. Ich kenne glaube ich nur den BenQ mit diesen komischen Zusatzgeräten, der diesen Wert erreichen kann. Sonst bleibt nur die Wahl, erst noch einen 60Hz-Moni zu kaufen und abzuwarten, bis der Markt wirklich fertige Modell zur Verfügung stellt. Vielleicht ist es für gutes 3D noch zu früh, ist ja bei Beamern auch so.


----------



## Corelius (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey, ich klinke mich hier mal ein um kein neues Thema aufzumachen.
Ich habe bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Monitor die selben in die engere Auswahl gezogen wie der Ersteller dieses Threads in seinem ersten Beitrag.

Wobei ich eher zu dem Samsung tendiere, da ich mit der Marke schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Kann ich da bedenkenlos zugreifen oder würdet ihr mir eher zu dem Iiyama raten?

Vielen Dank schoneinmal im vorraus, es ist echt nicht einfach im TFT-Dschungel durchzublicken.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

Das sind beides gute Monitore. Technisch gesehen ist der iiyama ein Stück besser. Aber eigentlich macht man mit beiden nichts falsch.
Falls du zum iiyama greifen willst, empfehle ich dir das Modell hier: iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Das ist mit deinem technisch gleich. Nur der Rahmen ist Matt und spiegelt nicht.


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab nen Asus VW246H 24" TFT Monitor. Der is Hammer! Warum keinen Asus-monitor?


----------



## Corelius (1. Dezember 2011)

Der Asus VW246H ist mit über 200€ dann doch schon zu teuer. Ganz so viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben.

Der Iiyama Prolite E2475HDS als matte und nicht spiegelnde Version klingt echt gut.
Werde mir die beide nocheinmal genau anschauen und dann entscheiden.
Optisch spricht mich der Samsung einfach mehr an, technisch der iiyama.

Aber da du meinst man macht mit beiden nichts falsch wird wohl das Optische überwiegen und ich greife zum S24A350HS von Samsung. Das Auge "isst" einfach mit.


----------

